# Welsummer



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I was considering getting a small flock of Welsummers and would like to know what y'all thought about the breed. A few of my questions are, Are they a hardy breed?, How well do they take the heat?, Are they good foragers?, and do they eat a lot? Also, if anyone knows a good place I can get them from please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Seems the reviews on backyard chickens was pretty good. They free range well, lay good. I saw some day they go broody often. I had looked for some and had a hard time finding them..


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I found some at Bethel Farms, but they don't lay a dark egg.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hmmm. Ya I would wait then. There were some older threads on here an some recommendations in purchasing pullets that layed dark eggs. I will go check those.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Check taylorhobbyfarms.com and efowl. Com


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I am actually a member at Taylor Hobby Farms. In fact I was published in there newsletter twice this year (it's a quarterly newsletter). I love them, lol. And efowl's is also not that dark. Thanks for checking anyway though. Also, Taylor's doesn't sell Welsummers, the only dark egg layers they sale in Marans.


----------



## enthusiast07 (Jul 27, 2013)

I got my welsummers from Meyer hatchery here in Ohio, but they are only a week old. From the pictures of the eggs at Meyer's on their website it seems that they are a nice dark color with the occasional speckling! Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

If I buy any from a hatchery then I will probably get them from Cackle Hatchery. I never cared to much for Meyer. Let me know how yours turn out though.  Thanks!


----------

